# Diverter type tub spouts



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Why do they ALL leak by when running the shower? Some just a little, some alot. Has anyone found one that doesn't drip when shower is running?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Water pressure?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i like delta diverter tub spouts!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Why do they ALL leak by when running the shower? Some just a little, some alot. Has anyone found one that doesn't drip when shower is running?


The delta tub spout that has the "snap" back to tub flow after the water has been turned off. I have found these dont leak a drop while the shower fution is selected. leak1 nailed it. You pull down on the outlet to select shower.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The delta tub spout that has the "snap" back to tub flow after the water has been turned off. I have found these dont leak a drop while the shower fution is selected. leak1 nailed it. You pull down on the outlet to select shower.


ditto


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

ive had one customer complain about a moen spout leaking water while the shower was running, i called moen and they said that as long as its only a pencil thick stream its normal, otherwise its a pressure problem... and i have noticed that delta does not have this problem


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Do you know if a plumbing supply would typically sell the tub spout seperate from the tub/shr valve? If not I'm sure I can find them online. I'd like to get some for stock as I'm always replacing these.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You can order them seperate but they are not cheap. I ran across a supply of them but when i run out i will looking for more so if you find a great price from somone let me know! Thanks and i'll look around for you too!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think there about 20 bucks.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Is this the one? It looks like it might be more difficult operate if your standing up. Efaucets.com has them for 20$ and free shipping any order over $100. I'll check with the local plum supp first. They also have the standard pull up delta tub spouts, I take it they leak like all of the others.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

yep pp!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have problems with the pull up type delta tub spouts...especially the plastic chrome garbage they are making.


The one pictured though was a reliable one but of course...it worked therefore they had to stop using it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My only beef with the Delta tub spouts, is the brass adapter that has to be sweat on to the stub out. I wish they would come out with an o-ring design with a pinch bolt, like Moen did. Or, maybe they have already, and I dont know it. I use moen on just about everything.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They make one, slip type but years later the allen screw which is mild steel will rust and won't take an allen key. Moen got that part right; I believe theirs is stainless steel but they make it a precision cut allen socket like all their other handle assemblies.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

yea, and what i dont get, is Moen will give you the hex key for the handles if needed, but not for the spout anymore.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Diverter spouts are not a sure seal for a few reasons, the main one being legal, if a pressure balance spool fails on a a valve with a diverter with a positive seal for example.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Diverter spouts are not a sure seal for a few reasons, the main one being legal, if a pressure balance spool fails on a a valve with a diverter with a positive seal for example.


 Please explain sir.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Delta spout part #'s are
RP17453 for the chrome plastic one
RP17454 for the chrome metal one
$20 sounds like plastic to me...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The moens in my house both run through. It really does'nt bother me at all. I guess i got used to it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The problem is, explaining to a customer after you just charged them x amount of dollars that there new tub spout is suppose to leak.
Also water is at a premium in some parts of the country, how hard is it to design them so they don't leak? Seems like a waste of hot water. 
I have to think that maybe there is a reason that they leak by a little. I think KTS was trying to explain it, I just don't understand what he was saying.:blink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Please explain sir.


A lot of valves are designed to dump the sudden excess pressure when it fluctuates through the spout, some KLM valves I have installed actually have a relief port if it is a shower only installation.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A lot of valves are designed to dump the sudden excess pressure when it fluctuates through the spout, some KLM valves I have installed actually have a relief port if it is a shower only installation.


How do you install them with a two function in wall or on deck diverter? All of those are positive cut off and alot of manufactures use them in shower systems. grohe and kohler both have systems with positve cut off's of each individual shower function. I do not recall ever reading that one out outlet on a tub and shower faucet cannot be positive cut-off. Could you maybe post a link to that info or giive a web address?
I couldn't find anything on KLM valves or faucets.Where is the relief port on the shower valve for a shower only?


----------

